# Smooth sided toad breeding tips



## Bufo Hunter (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys and girls

I am interested in breeding my smooth sided toads and I'm looking for any tips, hints and suggestions. I have a vivarium of: Length - 76cm, Height - 41cm, Width - 30cm. It has an area about 3 or 4 inches length and 2ft in depth and it is pretty shallow but my smooth sided toad likes sitting in the water soaking it up. The temperature in our vivarium 23degrees C and we spray it regularly. We used coco substrate. Should I be doing anything specific?

Cheers in advance guys and girls.
Jonel


----------

